# Ammo Can Wood Stove



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Has any one made an ammo can wood stove. I might have a go at it. Would be great for heating a tent or for cooking on.

[YOUTUBE]WoHx_iYRGcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm. Very interesting!


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

sweet, I like this modification as well

[YOUTUBE]DEp5ocY0Hdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I made a pretty nice swamp cooler a few years back from a 20mm ammo can. It was awesome for tent camping in the desert. Before you consider making a heaterfrom one I would sandblast it or remove the paint in some way. That stuff is pretty nasty.


----------

